# Sigma Launches the Sigma USB DOCK



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 8, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12580"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12580">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Sigma USB Dock</strong>


By connecting the USB cable to a computer, SIGMA USB DOCK enables photographers to update the lens firmware and adjust parameters such as focus. The adjustment is processed with special software (SIGMA Optimization Pro). The AF speed, focus limiter and OS function are also customizable for Sports lenses.</p>
<div id="attachment_12581" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 410px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/SM_Dock.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-12581" alt="Sigma USB Dock" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/SM_Dock.jpg" width="400" height="286" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Sigma USB Dock</p></div>
<p>Release: Early 2013.

Compatible lens

Art | 35mm F1.4 DG HSM

Contemporary | 17-70mm F2.8-4 DC MACRO OS HSM / 17-70mm F2.8-4 DC MACRO HSM

Sports | 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM

* The Appearance and specifications are subject to change without notice</p>
<hr />
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Special Software “SIGMA Optimization Pro” will offer the following customization.</p>
<p><strong>Focus setting</strong></p>
<p>Contemporary, Art and Sports

• Updating Lens Firmware

It is possible to update the lens firmware via the internet.

• Focus Setting

Multiple focus setting options are available: 4 categories for fixed focal length lenses, and 16 categories (4 options for focal length) x (4 options for shooting distance) for zoom lenses.</p>
<p><strong>For Sports line</strong>

• AF Speed Adjustment

There are 3 AF speed modes.

• Focus Limiter Adjustment

Offering customization for the driving range of auto focus enables a photographer to exactly reflect the personal preference.

• OS Setting

There are 3 OS (Optical Stabilizer) adjustment modes.</p>
<p>You can download “SIGMA Optimization Pro for Windows” and “SIGMA Optimization Pro for Macintosh” from the link below.</p>
<p>http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/</p>
<p><strong>Condition of Operation</strong>

Windows

This software operates in the condition that meets with the following criteria;

• Pentium 4 processor or higher

• Windows 7 or Windows 8 is pre-installed.

• 1GB of RAM or higher

• 1 GB of available hard drive space.

• 24-bit graphics card (approx. 16.7 million colors).

• 1024×768 or higher screen resolution.

• USB 1.1 as standard</p>
<p>Mac OS

This software operates in the condition that meets with the following criteria;

• Intel processor that either Mac OS X 10.7 or 10.8 is pre-installed

• 1GB of RAM or higher

• 1 GB of available hard drive space.

• 24-bit graphics card (approx. 16.7 million colors).

• 1024×768 or higher screen resolution.

• USB 1.1 as standard.</p>
```


----------



## zim (Jan 8, 2013)

Have to admit I don't actually understand all that so a breakdown in simple terms would be most appreciated but if it's what I think it will do (AFAM on steriods without additional calibration software) then it sounds absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Schruminator (Jan 8, 2013)

I think a lot of the thought behind this is the ability to change the software/firmware on a lens. This way if Canon (or Nikon, etc) decide to change the protocol of how the camera body communicates with the lens, Sigma can roll out updates so your lenses don't become fancy paperweights.

On the same note, if you are able to tweak other parameters, that could be interesting as well.


----------



## JohnnyWashngo (Jan 8, 2013)

Typical - Windows and Mac OS only. My poor Linux box is feeling very unloved right now.

Here's hoping WINE can handle the application or I may have to resort to a Windows VM in order to use the software.

Great idea though. Can't wait to have a play around.


----------



## mediumtv (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Do you really expect corporations to code their software to work with Linux, representing a whopping under 2% of computer users? ???

Anyways, if sigma would have had this accessory years ago it would have saved their brand an awful lot of hurt over bad AF!


----------



## JohnnyWashngo (Jan 8, 2013)

mediumtv said:


> ^ Do you really expect corporations to code their software to work with Linux, representing a whopping under 2% of computer users? ???
> 
> Anyways, if sigma would have had this accessory years ago it would have saved their brand an awful lot of hurt over bad AF!



Well, yes. They could easily have used a cross platform library for writing the application and then it would have worked everywhere. I am tired of companies offering software for Windows and Mac OS alone. It smacks of laziness.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 8, 2013)

I think this could be a big step in lenses, allowing end-users to be able to tweak some designs slightly. I think that if they actually made it so that this could be attached while the lens and body were attached, and something like FoCal could support the Sigma protocol, it could allow for some really interesting AF tweaks for a specific lens+body configuration. Now if only there were a way to get the lens to recognize a specific body and store camera body profiles like a body can recognize an individual lens...


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 8, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> Focus setting
> 
> Contemporary, Art and Sports • Updating Lens Firmware It is possible to update the lens firmware via the internet. • Focus Setting Multiple focus setting options are available: 4 categories for fixed focal length lenses, and 16 categories (4 options for focal length) x (4 options for shooting distance) for zoom lenses.
> 
> For Sports line • AF Speed Adjustment There are 3 AF speed modes. • Focus Limiter Adjustment Offering customization for the driving range of auto focus enables a photographer to exactly reflect the personal preference. • OS Setting There are 3 OS (Optical Stabilizer) adjustment modes.



I have to say I'm impressed - lenses have reached the digital age at last, it'll be interesting to see if Canon follows and adds more customization options for their lenses directly through the eos cameras.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 8, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Focus setting
> ...



They might. And then prevent 3rd parties like FoCal from accessing those like what they did for the 5d3. And no, I'm not going to stop grumbling about that.


----------



## AdamJ (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a heavily modified superbike with a third party box of tricks (Power Commander) that assigns a fuel/air ratio for every combination of engine speed and gear. I'm hoping that the Sigma device and the lens firmware will allow similarly accurate mapping so that it will compensate for focus shifting at any aperture and focus distance. There's no reason why it couldn't allow this technically. If so, I'd buy their 50mm f/1.4 and 85mm f/1.4.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 8, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> They might. And then prevent 3rd parties like FoCal from accessing those like what they did for the 5d3. And no, I'm not going to stop grumbling about that.



Maybe it does make you feel better there's full FoCal support for the 6d again, Canon might have heard your grumbling!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 8, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > They might. And then prevent 3rd parties like FoCal from accessing those like what they did for the 5d3. And no, I'm not going to stop grumbling about that.
> ...



Now if they fix it for the 5d3 for the supposedly forthcoming firmware update, I'll stop grumbling. If they actually do it, I'll sing a few praises, if not, I'll blast them with some more email communication asking them to stop being 'tards. In nicer words though.


----------



## westr70 (Jan 8, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> I think this could be a big step in lenses, allowing end-users to be able to tweak some designs slightly. I think that if they actually made it so that this could be attached while the lens and body were attached, and something like FoCal could support the Sigma protocol, it could allow for some really interesting AF tweaks for a specific lens+body configuration. Now if only there were a way to get the lens to recognize a specific body and store camera body profiles like a body can recognize an individual lens...



+ 1 This would seriously be a big step in the right direction.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 8, 2013)

JohnnyWashngo said:


> mediumtv said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Do you really expect corporations to code their software to work with Linux, representing a whopping under 2% of computer users? ???
> ...


 
it smacks of good business sense, you don't waste money and stay in business.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 8, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> JohnnyWashngo said:
> 
> 
> > mediumtv said:
> ...



I think what JohnnyWashngo is trying to say is, it likely could have been done in a fully cross-platform for little to no additional cost (money/personal/etc). Not sure if he's completely correct or not, but it very well may be correct since the only cross-platform stuff I've developed has been Java, and that has it's own quirks and issues.

If the cost had actually be very minimal, it might very well have been nice to release it. However, I'm sure some enterprising person will sniff the USB packets and reverse engineer the protocol. Then all of us linux geeks (well, ok, I use Windows for Lightroom. I'm sorry  ) can put together our own application as we will.


----------



## Brymills (Jan 9, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > JohnnyWashngo said:
> ...



Which Linux distribution, and what about Android for tablets?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 9, 2013)

Brymills said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



That's the great thing of once the protocol is completely reverse engineered, it can be implemented just about anywhere on almost anything that has a USB Host. I wouldn't be surprised if Sigma releases an Android/iOS app for it either, it just makes too much sense so that you can make adjustments in the field easily if you need to.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jan 9, 2013)

JohnnyWashngo said:


> mediumtv said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Do you really expect corporations to code their software to work with Linux, representing a whopping under 2% of computer users? ???
> ...



Well no, says somebody who actually has written cross system software, it's quite difficult and expensive. Have you ever done this, or are you simply giving us your unfounded opinion? That smacks of laziness.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 9, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> JohnnyWashngo said:
> 
> 
> > mediumtv said:
> ...



+1. If you say do it in Java, that will still entail a lot of work. I've done multi-platform programming and I'd say it's not easy. Even when they say sure it will work, in reality, some codes just doesn't work. I'm now doing some SAP web applications and a lot of patches are being done just to make one code work in another platform. It's still easier to work with few platforms. It's a lot cleaner that way.


----------



## mcintoshi (Jan 9, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance, but from the description of this USB Dock, I have no idea what this product is, or how it is used. Does it mount onto a lens or something?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 9, 2013)

mcintoshi said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but from the description of this USB Dock, I have no idea what this product is, or how it is used. Does it mount onto a lens or something?



Yes, it mounts onto the bayonet mount of the lens, and allows communication between a computer and the lens for things like firmware updates, AF tweaks, setting the focus limiter limits, and things like that.


----------



## mcintoshi (Jan 9, 2013)

Ah ok, thanks 




Drizzt321 said:


> Yes, it mounts onto the bayonet mount of the lens, and allows communication between a computer and the lens for things like firmware updates, AF tweaks, setting the focus limiter limits, and things like that.


----------



## PeterJ (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't have any Sigma lenses but reading this made me think it was odd that Canon have never had a way to update the lens firmware through the body. Just taking a look though I see they've added that ability for the 5D3 and later .


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 9, 2013)

PeterJ said:


> I see they've added that ability for the 5D3 and later .



Canon is a very conservative company - the lens fw update mainly seems to be designed to ensure compatibility of lenses with newer camera bodies, on each new generation release there are a few lenses (even newer ones) that need a trip to Canon service because they have issues. But Canon isn't enthusiastic about (too?) many customizations or features, they leave that to Sigma and Magic Lantern.


----------



## PeterJ (Jan 9, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> PeterJ said:
> 
> 
> > I see they've added that ability for the 5D3 and later .
> ...


Yep fair point, and I guess in Canon's case they already know likely incompatibilities in advance unlike 3rd parties that need to react / reverse-engineer changes later if previously unused commands are used.


----------



## JohnnyWashngo (Jan 9, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> JohnnyWashngo said:
> 
> 
> > mediumtv said:
> ...



Yes I have done this... I write software for a living. Making the decision to be cross platform would have been easy, writing the software not so much. But if you are going to invest in Widows and Mac versions of the application, you may as well go that extra step and support Linux. Imagine the goodwill that would engender. Instead of 'Oh well, another company not willing to support Linux', it would be 'Wow, check out Sigma and the awesome Linux app'.

Without actually seeing the software in action, it's hard to tell how complicated it is, but I imagine a library/framework like QT would have been an option for a piece of software like this.

That being said, once the software and hardware is released I imagine it won't take long until the protocol is reverse engineered 

Anyway, I can't wait for this to be released. I love a new gadget and this one looks like it could be fun. I have already been playing with the MFA of my copy of the 35mm f/1.4 through my Mark3 and would love to see how that compares with changing the settings using the USB dock.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 9, 2013)

mediumtv said:


> ^ Do you really expect corporations to code their software to work with Linux, representing a whopping under 2% of computer users? ???
> 
> Anyways, if sigma would have had this accessory years ago it would have saved their brand an awful lot of hurt over bad AF!



Actually, considering that OSX and Linux are very similar under the hood (both are flavors of unix)...it would seem reasonable to have them develop for Linux too.

And with the fiasco that Win8 seems to be...well, there might be more people trying out Linux, not to mention, there are a lot of pro houses out there using Linux servers. 

And with Mac seemingly unwilling to put out an updated mac pro....building a high end linux box is somewhat appealing.

But again, since osx and linux are so similar, I could see them porting it pretty readily.

For the time being...just run Win or OSX as a VM on your Linux box...and you have all your bases covered.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 9, 2013)

cayenne said:


> mediumtv said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Do you really expect corporations to code their software to work with Linux, representing a whopping under 2% of computer users? ???
> ...



At a low level, OS X and Linux might be fairly similar, but there are a lot of subtle differences. Especially when it comes to the UI level, totally different libraries (sure, OS X does ship with an X11 server...) and frameworks. The core protocol could probably pretty easily simply be a library that's shared, but all of the GUI/UX is not just as simple as recompiling with a few macro tweaks and it'll work nicely. Especially if the OS X GUI is based on Objective-C, while I bet the Windows is either .NET, or using VisualC++ or similar.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 9, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Actually, considering that OSX and Linux are very similar under the hood (both are flavors of unix)



But MacOSX is BSD and Linux is, well, Linux - the unix versions have split decades ago and are often very different, just because they both use a forward slash for directories and run gcc doesn't mean much for porting software, esp. if it relies on hardware features like usb.


----------



## cycomachead (Jan 10, 2013)

They aren't talking too much about this at CES today...at least not to most normal folk. I did catch a glimpse of one that was out on top of the new 120-300. It looked nice. A little smaller than the 1.4x canon extender I'd say. 

They were expecting March for release right now, and no office costs but I heard "it shouldn't be too much" and "about the cost of an extender". I'm really hoping that's sigma prices and not canon!

The main functionality is to really be able to adjust lens parameters, like focus speed and potentially IS/OS settings if the lens has them. I didn't get a chance to ask to what extent you'll be able to customize things, but I imagine there's room for things to change in the next couple months anyway.

The new 120-300 also looks really nice. I didn't get to hold it, but I did play with the previous version and it wasn't bad! Certainly for HALF the cost of the current Canon it should be a good deal.

I've been using the new 35 1.4 and I've got to say I'm impressed with the new sigma stuff. This is my first Sigma lens I've owned as wasn't overly convinced about the earlier stuff, but so far it's great! I'm definitely going to be considering the dock when it's released, assuming the price isn't too much, and I get more than just firmware updates and AF speed.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jan 10, 2013)

Final comment: I don't get some of the thinking on this thread at all. This is a puck to reprogram lenses - _how often are you going to do that_? How many people are actually going to buy one? Is going into OSX or Windows that much of a pain for that twice a lifetime event? Seriously? 

Every platform introduces a plateful of bugs, especially Linux which is highly fragmented and backwards compatibility is not as much a concern as it is for Apple & Microsoft. I would have been surprised if they had released on it, not that they hadn't. 

Finis -


----------



## PeterJ (Jan 10, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> Final comment: I don't get some of the thinking on this thread at all. This is a puck to reprogram lenses - _how often are you going to do that_? How many people are actually going to buy one? Is going into OSX or Windows that much of a pain for that twice a lifetime event? Seriously?


What they should do is have the option of a toggle switch on the data line and a debounced pushbutton on the clock line to make it OS agnostic.


----------



## K3nt (Jan 10, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, considering that OSX and Linux are very similar under the hood (both are flavors of unix)
> ...



I very much doubt the decision to not develop a Linux version has anything to do with the technical aspects. Using the correct foundation cross-development can be done fairly cost-effectively. What I think is that Sigma (this is what I would do) wants to cover as wide a user-base they can with as few options as they can. Developing a Linux version means they are also liable to provide support for it and have the appropriate staff available and trained, both developers and support staff. It's just not worth the expense and effort for the minimal user base. If the user base was 15-30%, then things would be different.
After all, Sigma wants to make money even if us nerds think that should be secondary.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 10, 2013)

cycomachead said:


> The new 120-300 also looks really nice. I didn't get to hold it, but I did play with the previous version and it wasn't bad! Certainly for HALF the cost of the current Canon it should be a good deal.
> 
> I've been using the new 35 1.4 and I've got to say I'm impressed with the new sigma stuff. This is my first Sigma lens I've owned as wasn't overly convinced about the earlier stuff, but so far it's great! I'm definitely going to be considering the dock when it's released, assuming the price isn't too much, and I get more than just firmware updates and AF speed.



The 130-300 OS was a curious beast. It's big and heavy, it's AF was quite fast...but like a lot of Siggi lenses....very erratic performance. It was sharp, when it's AF performed but it's no where in the AF league of the Canon 70-200 f2.8 L IS II. But here's the kicker....it's not really a 300mm lens, at infinity it's more like a 280mm which is quite short of the claimed 300mm. But the worse news is that as the focus draws in to MFD, it's focal length drops appallingly to around 240mm....which is where I would usually want to shoot with this lens. So in my opinion, it's size bulk and cost isn't justifyable over a Canon 70-200. It's a nice lens, but very dissapointing in real world use. If you want a 300mm f2.8, look for a good used Canon copy.

The 35mm f1.4 looks like a nice lens, but I've had it with Siggi lenses. I've owned a lot of them over the years but I've come to the conclusion that one gets what one pays for.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jan 10, 2013)

120-300mm's AF performance has been pretty consistent for me on a 7D. When it hunts, that's generally due to very low lighting or me hitting the AF-ON button when peering through tangles of branches.

I'm actually interested in this thing - I hope it is compatible with the "original" 120-300mm OS, although I would not be too hopeful that it will get firmware updates from the "new" 120-300mm OS (with the focus limiter switch).


----------



## Ricku (Jan 19, 2013)

When is this thing coming? 

I want to buy the new Sigma 35, but I will hold off untill this USB-puck is available. I've had lots of focus issues with Sigma in the past, so I want to be ready for it this time. ;D


----------

